# practice, practice, practice



## cooter (Jan 7, 2013)

think I finally mastered the back blade once I found out how the float control worked. Almost a pro with the easy to use road planer where I can make my 1/2 mile driveway look like new. Got laughed at by the wife and kids when my first scoop with the frontend loader yielded only a shovel full of gravel, getting better results now. almost ready to try the brush hog once I figure out if the drive shaft needs to be cut to fit. that's all for now


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep slow and steady as they say..enjoy the seat time.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome! I did the same with mulch. I dug in and thought I had a good amount and went to dump it and dust came out......I just laughed!

The bush hog or rotary cutter shaft may of may not need cutting. My new Workmaster 40 hooked up without me cutting it down on my King Kutter flex hitch cutter.


----------

